
Programming Strategies and Mood and how they affect your decisions - scarletbegonias
https://medium.com/@latoza/programming-strategically-aab8ed572cfb
======
scarletbegonias
What are programming strategies, how can we leverage them to be better
developers? what kinds of things impact the strategies we choose? When you're
angry, do you code differently than when you're happy? Follow the link to read
more!

